# Good winter road shoes? Sidi GTX worth the price?



## Rarely.Seen (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey guys I was looking for Road bike winter shoes. Any recommendations??? I was also taking a look at the sidi GTX but couldnt find enough reviews. Is it worth the money??? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the GTX's. They are about as warm as shoes with neoprene booties, but way more convenient. For low 30's I wear wool socks and use chemical toe warmers. Also, I replaced the insole with an insulating felt one and that helps. 

If you want toasty warm feet for long rides down into the 20's you will need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Rarely.Seen (Aug 22, 2016)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I have the GTX's. They are about as warm as shoes with neoprene booties, but way more convenient. For low 30's I wear wool socks and use chemical toe warmers. Also, I replaced the insole with an insulating felt one and that helps.
> 
> If you want toasty warm feet for long rides down into the 20's you will need to look elsewhere.


Thanks for the help!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'm not clear if you're asking about shoes or cleats because you mentioned both.

If you're asking about cleats, you're really asking about pedals. And to that I'd suggest Shimano's mountain bike style. I've walked in some serious mud and they have been fine getting back in. Snow and winter slop wouldn't be a problem. Speedplay's road would be a definite no-no. Shimano road are 'okay' for winter slop but could definitely be better.

If you're asking about shoes that's as much about fit as anything else. You probably want something slightly bigger than you use in the summer so you can use thicker wool sock and not hinder circulation.

If you're talking about really cold or you don't want to use covers check out Lake's line of winter specific shoes.


----------



## Rarely.Seen (Aug 22, 2016)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I'm not clear if you're asking about shoes or cleats because you mentioned both.
> 
> If you're asking about cleats, you're really asking about pedals. And to that I'd suggest Shimano's mountain bike style. I've walked in some serious mud and they have been fine getting back in. Snow and winter slop wouldn't be a problem. Speedplay's road would be a definite no-no. Shimano road are 'okay' for winter slop but could definitely be better.
> 
> ...


I meant to say shoe's lol my bad and thanks for the advice 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I just got a pair of Lake winter shoes and I'm impressed with them (see other thread on here started by Taco Dave). I have not tried them out, but they appear much more substantial than my Sidi winter shoes which are 15 years old. They even have a spare, extra plush insole. Who needs wool socks with these things?

They probably make a road model, or think about some Shimano spd pedals for the winter. You can get the XT versions for about $60.


----------



## Rarely.Seen (Aug 22, 2016)

pmf said:


> I just got a pair of Lake winter shoes and I'm impressed with them (see other thread on here started by Taco Dave). I have not tried them out, but they appear much more substantial than my Sidi winter shoes which are 15 years old. They even have a spare, extra plush insole. Who needs wool socks with these things?
> 
> They probably make a road model, or think about some Shimano spd pedals for the winter. You can get the XT versions for about $60.


I'll check them out asap thanks for the recommendation 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I have the GTX's. They are about as warm as shoes with neoprene booties, but way more convenient. For low 30's I wear wool socks and use chemical toe warmers. Also, I replaced the insole with an insulating felt one and that helps.
> 
> If you want toasty warm feet for long rides down into the 20's you will need to look elsewhere.


My experience too.

Sidi GTX are very well-crafted shoes, but really better for rain/slop-and-glop days in the mid-thirties than for seriously cold riding, unless those rides are short, say an hour.

OP, these look really warm, if you're into seriously cold riding: Cold Weather Cycling Boot | 45NRTH


----------



## Rarely.Seen (Aug 22, 2016)

xxl said:


> My experience too.
> 
> Sidi GTX are very well-crafted shoes, but really better for rain/slop-and-glop days in the mid-thirties than for seriously cold riding, unless those rides are short, say an hour.
> 
> OP, these look really warm, if you're into seriously cold riding: Cold Weather Cycling Boot | 45NRTH


Those are some bad boys 😂😮

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

pmf said:


> I just got a pair of Lake winter shoes and I'm impressed with them (see other thread on here started by Taco Dave). I have not tried them out, but they appear much more substantial than my Sidi winter shoes which are 15 years old. They even have a spare, extra plush insole. Who needs wool socks with these things?
> 
> They probably make a road model, or think about some Shimano spd pedals for the winter. You can get the XT versions for about $60.


Its Fajita Dave! 😎 The lake shoes we got are very nice; the heat reflective insulated insoles are a great addition they give you with the shoe. No idea just how warm they are yet but I don't anticipate any problems down to 20 degrees with how they're insulated.

Those Wolfgar shoes look awesome!!! It's basically a snowboard boot made for cycling.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I use Shimano MW81 shoes in the winter - depending on the temperature I'll put on a shoe cover and when much below freezing Hotronics heated insoles which can take me down to just below Zero comfortably.


----------

